# Falcons release coach Mike Smith from his contract



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Now we've known this for a while, but I guess I will make this the coaching change thread as more and more candidates and rumors start to come out.

http://mweb.cbssports.com/nfl/write...s-and-bears-expected-to-make-coaching-changes



> Ownership of the Jets and Falcons are also eager to make a splash, sources said, with the A-list of former coaches like Jon Gruden and Bill Cowher remaining in broadcasting, the options to truly do that are limited.
> 
> The Falcons would have to make the playoffs and likely win multiple games to keep owner Arthur Blank from making a change at head coach, according to what he has told others around the league. General manager Thomas Dimitroff’s future is hanging in the balance as well, pending the outcome of a coaching search. Should Atlanta lose to Carolina today and not reach the postseason, some close to Blank believe he would start with a clean slate in both coaching and the front office.
> 
> ...


McDaniels, hell no. Don't know enough about the other coordinators. I like Rex Ryan.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a buddy at work who is form Georgia and is a total Falcons homer, so I end up talking to him about the Falcons all the time. I had brought up Rex Ryan a few weeks ago as a guy who would be a great replacement for them. Adding an aggressive, defensive minded head coach to a team with an already potent offense seems to make a lot of sense. I think there are a few young guys on the defense that could be useful, and bringing in somebody like Rex should help grow things on that side of the ball. 

Roddy can still play for another few seasons, but I actually think the Falcons could use another useful WR. They also really need a starting TE, but it's an offense with a lot of potential. 

McDaniels as an OC is something that could be interesting, but not as a head coach. Though I bet you he is viewed as a quality candidate by the front office.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Only reason Rivera's job isn't in jeopardy is that the team's problems are so obviously related to salary cap decisions the Front Office made and Richardson just gave him a contract too


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

You could argue that the Falcons' problems have just as much to do with lack of talent (trading too many picks, missing on key FA's) than coaching, but Mike Smith's coaching has definitely cost the team wins. Be interesting to see if Dimitroff returns. The Falcons have the 8th pick in the draft.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*SMITH RELEASED FROM CONTRACT*

http://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/article-1/Smith-Released-from-Contract/f825177d-6d45-456f-83f6-f79640d37a97


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

GM Thomas Dimitroff stays.

We've already requested permission to speak with Broncos OC Adams Gase and Seahawks DC Dan Quinn. So have the 49ers.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549649908001964032


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

ATLien said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549649908001964032


You can add Patriots OC Josh McDaniels and Lions DC Teryl Austin to the list of coaches that Atlanta has requested permission to speak to.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Smith and Dimitroff had a panel at the 2014 Sloan Conference that I sat in on where they discussed the influence advanced stats had over their organization. It was the single worst panel I went to during that entire conference. It was clear that Smith was being fed information that he didn't fully grasp and that Dimitroff had to keep things simple for Smith. Dimitroff kept using phrases like "no-nonsense coach" and "salt-of-the-earth guy" when describing him. It was kinda sad.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Smith and Dimitroff had a panel at the 2014 Sloan Conference that I sat in on where they discussed the influence advanced stats had over their organization. It was the single worst panel I went to during that entire conference. It was clear that Smith was being fed information that he didn't fully grasp and that Dimitroff had to keep things simple for Smith. Dimitroff kept using phrases like "no-nonsense coach" and "salt-of-the-earth guy" when describing him. It was kinda sad.


Unfortunately, that doesn't surprise me in the least.

Updated list of HC candidates: Teryl Austin, Todd Bowles, Adam Gase, Doug Marrone, Josh McDaniels, Dan Quinn, Rex Ryan

I'm not crazy about Marrone and McDaniels, but overall not a bad list.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Ugh..



> Multiple league sources tell CBS Sports' Jason La Canfora that Patriots OC Josh McDaniels' candidacy for the Falcons' head-coaching vacancy is being "championed" by GM Thomas Dimitroff and top assistant Scott Pioli.
> 
> Both Dimitroff and Pioli worked with McDaniels in New England. La Canfora suggests Dimitroff and Pioli's futures could be tied to whether or not McDaniels is hired. Rex Ryan is believed to rank high on owner Arthur Blank's candidates list, but obviously has no ties to Dimitroff or Pioli. If Blank opts for Ryan over McDaniels, it could create tension in Atlanta's front office.


http://www.rotoworld.com/headlines/nfl/305440/Dimitroff,-Pioli-want-McDaniels-as-Falcons-HC


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Please stay away from Teryl Austin, thank you.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Austin and Bowles are the two coordinators they are interested in the most, apparently. McDaniels could be good the second time around as HC, but if he is hired, it will be because Dimitroff & Pioli chose job security over the best candidate. Blank should've just fired them both last week.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

ATLien said:


> Ugh..
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rotoworld.com/headlines/nfl/305440/Dimitroff,-Pioli-want-McDaniels-as-Falcons-HC


I think it's all just talk. Hopefully Blank wins, but I bet McDaniels would do fine if he got the gig. 

I mean, Dimitroff should be worried about keeping his job more than trying to get his friend the job. I suppose though, if he's going to be sticking around it favors him to have the guy he wants executing the other half of the plan.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bowles seems like the obvious choice to me. He's done a really great job with the Cards defense and he's had a lot of holes to fill.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bowles is interviewing today. Meanwhile, NFL.com is saying Rex Ryan & Marc Trestman could be a package deal. http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000455988/article/rex-ryan-wants-marc-trestman-as-his-future-oc


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Rex and Tressman as a package would be awesome.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Cutler stinks, but Trestman was bad. Would be interesting to see him as just an OC, though.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Trestman did great last year. This year nothing worked for them. It's amazing how bad they were, but most of it was having a historically bad defense and turning the ball over like it was the latest fad. That's one hell of a combination there, it's definitely the quickest way to get a coach fired..


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Todd Bowles has a second interview with ATL on Wednesday and Teryl Austin has his 2nd interview on Thursday. Sounds like there should be an announcement by the end of the week. They might need to sign Bowles on the spot since the Jets and 49ers are also interested.

http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/football/bowles-set-for-second-interview-with-falcons/njmXK/#


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Please be Bowles.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bowles to the Jets. ****. Thought he was going to be the guy.

Down to Teryl Austin now & maybe Dan Quinn.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556151166686736384
I feel like if Austin was their guy, it would have been announced already as he's already interviewed twice. Must be waiting on Dan Quinn.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Dan Quinn probably should be the number one choice, don't you think?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If it's not Quinn it's hard to see who it could be. They obviously did not want Bowles, or at least I think he would have taken it if they had asked him.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

It has to be Quinn, but it's just weird for them to be so sold on the guy after one interview and I don't believe anybody in the front office has any previous ties with him. I just wonder if he's really a great coach or he just has a ton of great players at his disposal. It just seems like that team is all Pete Carroll.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556191958788751361
Shanahan, Gase & Trestman are probably the top OC's still available.

FWIW, Mike Tice is going to Oakland. I thought he did a good job with what he had to work with and wanted him to stay on.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Thought they would have preferred Gase, but apparently not.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557003440862138369


----------

